# Dog Park Tom Foolery



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

No he is not being humped, Boone has this habit of jumping on backs so he can nip the backs of their heads in an effort to get them going. If that fails, he'll start nipping heels and giving yippy high pitched barks while circling them.

































Blurry but you can see Boone's "this is about to get serious" face. Woofy refused to go in the direction that Boone wanted him to.









What an interesting weed, we must stop all tom foolery and sniff it for the next 5 minutes.









Dirty looks, free of charge.

















Happy boys at the end.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

So much fun, really wish we had places like that around here ...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What great pictures!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Boone, I love his intensity, his looks, his eyeliner. Woof does have a lovely demeanor though, have to admit that. Thanks for the pic's, I enjoyed seeing the pups playing.


----------

